# Damn Check engine light!



## Dego (May 21, 2003)

A while back I read a thread that had a walk through on how to rest the check engine light. If I recall correctly it involved sitting in the drivers seat and turning the key 1 click and then with the door open pressing the light button on the door frame 7 times. I think I am missing a step though. Does any one know what I am talking about that can refresh my memory?

Year: 96
Model: 200SX SE-R


----------



## k4pt4inkr011i0 (Oct 5, 2004)

You might want to make sure that there is nothing wrong first.


----------



## Dego (May 21, 2003)

This is an on going thing. The light comes on we buy a new sensor have it installed so that we can get the car smogged and then a few months later the light comes on again and the same sensor needs to be replace. It has grown old; I just want the light off before I take it to get it smogged. If there is some thing that needs to be fixed the light will come back on right away.


----------



## zlover (Jul 26, 2005)

is your gas cap on tight enough? that is the number one reason a check engine light comes on. believe it or not. my mom had that happen on her accord a few times, and she kept complaining that it would come on sometimes, but didn't want to take it to the mechanic cause the light would turn off after a few days. i opened the gas cap cover, and tightened the cap, light problem solved.


----------

